# Gestern an der Nuthe...



## Schleuse (1. Mai 2006)

Hi Leute, 
gestern hatte ich nun meinen Saisonauftakt an der Nuthe.

Nachdem das Wetter doch besser war als vorhergesagt, 
machte ich mich kurz entschlossen auf den Weg um ein paar Bachforellen zu verhaften.
Am Gewässer angekommen empfing mich das Ufer der Nuthe in sattem Grün
und ein kräftiger Hauch Frühling lag in der Luft - das musste doch Heute klappen!
Schnell war die 5er Rute montiert, eine selbst getüdelte Goldkopf ans Vorfach und es konnte los gehen.





Der erste Wurf vor einem kleinen Wehr brachte auch gleich den ersten Biss,
den ich allerdings völlig verschlafen habe.
Ich staunte wohl mehr über den Schwall hinter meiner Schnur als das ich reagierte..., Mist!
Der nächste Biss liess aber nicht lange auf sich warten, 
direkt vor dem Wehr zerrte es kurz und energisch an der Schnur...,
leider für mich wieder zu kurz - ich war wohl noch leicht eingerostet.
Beim nächsten Biss wollte ich aber alles richtig machen, also volle Konzentration...!
Es dauerte zwar noch eine ganze Weile, aber dann brauchte ich mir um den Anhieb keine Sorgen zu machen.
Die Forelle muss die Numphe mit voller Wucht genommen haben,
die Rute machte eine kräftige Verneigung in Richtung Wasser.
Jaaa, die erste Forelle hängt!
Nach kurzer Gegenwehr konnte ich Sie keschern.




#




Kurz gemessen, 34cm, dann durfte Sie wieder zurück in ihr Element.
Der Anfang war also gemacht...
Leider blieb es dann bis zum Abend bei dem einen Fisch.
Ok dachte ich, versuche ich es zum Abschluss noch in einer leichten Kurve, dort geht eigentlich immer etwas.
Vorsichtig näherte ich mich der Stelle und legte die Numphe schräg stromab am anderen Ufer im Wasser ab und liess sie herum treiben...
Beim 2. oder 3. Versuch dann ein Schwall hinter der Schnur, 
kurze Gegenwehr und das wars, der Fisch hatte sich nach ein paar Schlägen wieder verabschiedet.
Hmmm, schade dachte ich und obwohl ich es für reichlich sinnlos hielt,
versuchte ich es an der selben Stelle noch einmal.
Und Tatsache, ein leichter Schwall zeigte mir das die Forelle immer noch Interesse an meiner Numphe hatte, es gab aber keinen Kontakt.
Ok, dann der 3. Versuch - und diesmal nahm die Forelle die Numphe mit voller Wucht und der Tanz begann.
Nach heftiger Gegenwehr konnte ich dann diesen schönen Fisch von 38 cm keschern.




#




Glücklich über diesen schönen Abschluss des Angeltages durfte die Forelle wieder schwimmen, was Sie nach kurzer Erholung in meinen Händen auch tat.





Zufrieden machte ich mich dann auf den Heimweg - was für ein schöner Angeltag!

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen ebenso erfolgreichen Start in die Saison und ein dickes Perti Heil!


----------



## Luzifer (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo Schleuse,
Welchen Teil der Nuthe warst du denn ?
würde mich intressieren denn die nuthe fließt ja auch gleich bei uns um die ecke.


----------



## Schleuse (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				Luzifer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schleuse,
> Welchen Teil der Nuthe warst du denn ?
> würde mich intressieren denn die nuthe fließt ja auch gleich bei uns um die ecke.


Hi Luzifer,
ich war an der Salmonidenstrecke,
diese verläuft zwischen Jüterbog und Ahrensdorf bei Trebbin. #h


----------



## t.z. (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Saisonauftakt. Sehr schöne Fische. besonders freut es mich dass du sie wieder zurück gesetzt hast.

Neben dem Käschern gibt es noch eine andere Methode den Fisch vom Haken zu lassen. Man hakt die Widerhakenlose Flieg mit der Rutenspitze wieder aus. Funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Beschrieben wurde dies auch schon in diesem Artikel. http://www.flyfishing-and-flytying.co.uk/technique/nonet.html

Zum Thema C&R gibt es auch eine webseite. http://www.catch-release.de/bericht.php?id=14

Nochmals Petri Heil und noch vile so erfolgreiche Tage am Wasser.


----------



## Schleuse (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				t.z. schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Saisonauftakt. Sehr schöne Fische. besonders freut es mich dass du sie wieder zurück gesetzt hast.
> 
> Neben dem Käschern gibt es noch eine andere Methode den Fisch vom Haken zu lassen. Man hakt die Widerhakenlose Flieg mit der Rutenspitze wieder aus. Funktioniert erstaunlich gut. Beschrieben wurde dies auch schon in diesem Artikel. http://www.flyfishing-and-flytying.co.uk/technique/nonet.html
> 
> ...


Hallo t.z.,
 danke für den Tip,
das werde ich mal probieren.

Normal löse ich die Forelle noch im Wasser mit der Hand vom Haken,
nur ist z.Z. der Wasserstand dazu etwas hoch.


----------



## t.z. (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hi,

das mit der Rutenspitze klappt auch bei recht hohem Ufer, wie das auf deinen Bildern. Die Fische sind danach erstaunlich ruhig und belieben komsicherweise fast an der Stelle stehen wo du sie im Wasser "parkst".  Das gibt dann ganz besonders schöne Bilder, sollte man einen Polfilter drauf haben.

Von einem Fliegenfisch Veteran habe ich gelernt die Fische an der Unterlippe zu packen sollte die Flieg nicht mit der Rutenspitze rausgehen. So schont man die Schleimhaut der Fische.


----------



## Schleuse (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				t.z. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das mit der Rutenspitze klappt auch bei recht hohem Ufer, wie das auf deinen Bildern. Die Fische sind danach erstaunlich ruhig und belieben komsicherweise fast an der Stelle stehen wo du sie im Wasser "parkst". Das gibt dann ganz besonders schöne Bilder, sollte man einen Polfilter drauf haben.
> 
> Von einem Fliegenfisch Veteran habe ich gelernt die Fische an der Unterlippe zu packen sollte die Flieg nicht mit der Rutenspitze rausgehen. So schont man die Schleimhaut der Fische.


ja, den Fisch beim Lösen nur an der Unterlippe zu greifen geht gut.
Bin mal gespannt wie das per Rutenspitze klappt!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Petri Schleuse#6 , zu deinen schönen Forellen,Fotos und den tollen Bericht!!!#r fürs zurücksetzen!Kenne nur den Teil der Nuthe,der unter der A10 durchfließt|rolleyes


----------



## snoekbaars (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Moin!!

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Tisie (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo Schleuse,

schöner Bericht! #6 



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

>



Herrlich, die natürlich herangewachsenen & wilden Bachforellen der Nuthe sind doch immer wieder eine Augenweide ... naja :g

Das Zurücksetzen finde ich grundsätzlich auch löblich, allerdings ist das Ziel gerade an diesem Gewässer (=Forellenpuff) fraglich |kopfkrat ... denn je mehr Forellen entnommen werden, umso mehr Forellen werden im nächsten Frühjahr auch wieder besetzt.

Und wenn das jeder machen würde?! Dann würden die Forellen ja evtl. sogar bis zum nächsten Jahr überleben und im Fühjahr nicht mehr so einfach zu fangen sein, wie die zwei Wochen vor Ende der Schonzeit besetzten Zuchtforellen #d SCHRECKLICH!!! |gr: 

Nicht daß mein Posting falsch ankommt ... mein Ärger richtet sich nicht gegen Dich, sondern gegen die Besatzpolitik, die ich ziemlich zum :v  finde.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Stingray (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

@ Schleuse

Schöne Fische #6 . So ein Bach such ich in Hamburg und Umgebung auch noch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schleuse (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schleuse,
> schöner Bericht! #6
> 
> Herrlich, die natürlich herangewachsenen & wilden Bachforellen der Nuthe sind doch immer wieder eine Augenweide ... naja :g
> ...


Hallo Matthias,

grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht.
Da ich aber über die Besatzpolitik des DAV nicht genau Bescheid weiss,
kann ich dazu auch nicht viel sagen.
Ich weiss nur das die Nuthe einen eigenen Stamm von Bachforellen haben muss, denn ich konnte im letzten Jahr einiges an fingerlangen Forellen beobachten...
Das es an den meisten Gewässern auf Grund des hohen Beanglungsdrucks kaum möglich ist ohne Besatz auszukommen ist wohl uns allen klar.
Sicher gibt es auch andere Lösungen, aber ob es dann noch bezahlbar ist?

Ich hoffe mal dass es meine zurückgesetzten Forellen bis ins nächste, oder sogar übernächste Jahr schaffen!


----------



## Luzifer (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Schön wohne dahinten an der ecke 

Mal sehn was die Zeit ergeben tut vielcht versuche ich auch mal mein Glück


----------



## Schleuse (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				Luzifer schrieb:
			
		

> Schön wohne dahinten an der ecke
> 
> Mal sehn was die Zeit ergeben tut vielcht versuche ich auch mal mein Glück


 Du brauchst dort aber die Salmonidenangelberechtigung des DAV! #h


----------



## anguilla (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Herrliche Fische, Schleuse! :m

Dickes Petri!

Da muss man wohl erst ins "Flachland" fahren, um Forellen zu fangen...

Mein Saisonauftakt im Erzgebirge war gesetern mehr ein Reinfall! 

Eine einzige kleine Bachforelle verirrte sich an der Nymphe! Schon enttäuschend bei so schönen Gewässern! 
Ich kann von Eurer Besatzpolitik nur träumen, bei uns scheinen die Flüsse nahezu fischleer! 
Besetzt werden wohl nur noch Bf0! Der Kormoran tut sein übriges! :r


----------



## Daniel1983 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

bei uns werden nur setzlinge 3-5 cm besetzt und im herbst ca. 10 cm Bf´s nix da fangfähige fische... wo sind wir denn hier im forellenpuff oder was?!.....


----------



## Tisie (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo Schleuse,


			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nur das die Nuthe einen eigenen Stamm von Bachforellen haben muss, denn ich konnte im letzten Jahr einiges an fingerlangen Forellen beobachten...


das stimmt, aber ich frage mich, was mit dem natürlichen Nachwuchs passiert, wenn hunderte von fangfähigen Bachforellen reingekippt werden, die völlig ausgehungert aus der Zucht kommen (weil sie sonst den Transport nicht überleben) und sich auf alles stürzen, was sich bewegt |kopfkrat 



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Das es an den meisten Gewässern auf Grund des hohen Beanglungsdrucks kaum möglich ist ohne Besatz auszukommen ist wohl uns allen klar.
> Sicher gibt es auch andere Lösungen, aber ob es dann noch bezahlbar ist?


Daß es ohne Besatz nicht geht ist klar, aber das WIE ist nicht hauptsächlich eine Frage des Geldes, sondern der Einstellung. Wenn es nur darum geht, kurzfristig viel zu fangen, dann ist der Besatz mit fangfähigen Forellen sicher die einfachste Variante. Der Weg zu einem schöneren Gewässer (inkl. Revitalisierung, usw.) mit einem gesunden, wilden Bachforellenstamm und einer natürlichen Alterspyramide erfordert viel mehr Einsatz und bringt erstmal eher weniger Fische in die Kühltruhe.



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal dass es meine zurückgesetzten Forellen bis ins nächste, oder sogar übernächste Jahr schaffen!


Ja, hoffentlich!  

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Schleuse (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				Tisie schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schleuse,
> 
> das stimmt, aber ich frage mich, was mit dem natürlichen Nachwuchs passiert, wenn hunderte von fangfähigen Bachforellen reingekippt werden, die völlig ausgehungert aus der Zucht kommen (weil sie sonst den Transport nicht überleben) und sich auf alles stürzen, was sich bewegt |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Hallo Matthias,

ich bin da ganz deiner Meinung!
Eine Revitalisierung wäre der beste Weg.

Du scheinst ja genauere Infos zu haben, 
wird denn in ganz Brandenburg beim Salmoniden-Besatz so verfahren?
Ich denke mal, dass zB. an der Dosse der Fario e.V. diese Praxis verhindern wird.


----------



## Tisie (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo Schleuse,



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst ja genauere Infos zu haben,
> wird denn in ganz Brandenburg beim Salmoniden-Besatz so verfahren?


nein.



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass zB. an der Dosse der Fario e.V. diese Praxis verhindern wird.


Richtig, die Dosse wird inzwischen nur noch mit Bachforellen aus den als Aufzuchtgewässer genutzten Nebenbächen der Dosse besetzt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo,

Tja, die Nuthe. Vor 8 Jahren ganz OK, da war alles nicht so überlaufen, 50cm+ Forellen waren durchaus zu fangen. Jetzt ist es zu reinem Catch & Freeze verkommen. Der DAV ist so pervers das die 2 Wochen vor der Saison Forellen (in Größen zwischen 32-40cm) besetzten, um die Kochtopfangler froh zu stimmen. Zudem darfst du 5 Salmoniden (!!!) entnehmen, und in den ersten Tagen wandern erstmal Tonnen von Forellen in den Kühltruhen. 
Ich hab mal mit einem Älteren Angler mich unterhalten und der war richtig unzufrieden um Jahr nicht seine 100 Forellen mitgenommen hat .. :v 

Renaturierung: Fehlanzeige. Der Fario e.V. hatte sich vor ein paar Jahren dort engagiert und wurde vom lokalen Verband rausgeekelt. 

Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Gewässer sich ohne Besatz halten könnte.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Schleuse (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Gewässer sich ohne Besatz halten könnte.


Hallo Torsten,

ich denke mit _sinnvollem_ Besatz ginge es sehr wohl...|bla:
so krass wie du es beschreibst habe ich es dort noch nie erlebt,
allerdings,
Fangbücher älterer Sportfreunde voll mit Nutheforellen habe ich leider auch schon gesehen...|rolleyes


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hi Schleuse,

Was du jetzt momentan erlebst ist im Prinzip überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem zu vergleichen wie es mal war. So 1998 hab ich im Hammerfliess Forellen gefangen die waren alle über 45cm, und die waren immerhin schon eine Weile im Wasser gewesen (und kein so frischer Besatz). Momentan läuft es halt darauf hinaus das der DAV kurz vorher besetzt und die dann in ein paar Wochen wieder rausgefangen werden.

Mit dem Besatz bringt eigentlich nichts, wenn dann müsstest du *richtig* renaturieren - von mir aus sollten Teile gesperrt werden für die Angler, damit sich eine Population etablieren kann. Du müsstest alle Wehre entfernen, von der Gewässerstruktur kannst du die Nuthe im Prinzip auch vergessen - gerader Strich in der Landschaft (mehr Kanal als Fluss). Wenigstens tut der Fario e.V. mehr für die Dosse.

Übrigens fängt der DAV mit der Besatzpolitik auch in "normalen" Gewässern an, d.h. einige Seen (auch einer in meiner Nähe, bin selbst im Vorstand eines Vereines, daher weiss ich das) bekamen schon Besatz mit Regenbogenforellen. Begründung: die Mitglieder sind unzufrieden und sollen so einen Anreiz bekommen.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Schleuse (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schleuse,
> 
> Was du jetzt momentan erlebst ist im Prinzip überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem zu vergleichen wie es mal war. So 1998 hab ich im Hammerfliess Forellen gefangen die waren alle über 45cm, und die waren immerhin schon eine Weile im Wasser gewesen (und kein so frischer Besatz). Momentan läuft es halt darauf hinaus das der DAV kurz vorher besetzt und die dann in ein paar Wochen wieder rausgefangen werden.
> 
> ...


naja Torsten,

dann können wir ja gleich alle Gewässer für ein paar Jahre sperren,
warum sollte das nur für Salmonidengewässer gelten?
Und danach an kleinen Seen zB. nur noch jährlich 10 Angelkarten an gut betuchte Sportfreunde ausgeben...
wo ist da der Anfang und wo das Ende???

Zum Thema Besatz wird es immer unterschiedliche Meinungen geben,
der eine möchte ab und zu was fangen und der andere hätte gerne naturbelassene Gewässer...|kopfkrat


----------



## anguilla (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Also, um nicht mißverstanden zu werden, möchte ich meine Meinung etwas präzisieren!

Mir liegt nichts an einem Besatz mit fangfähigen Forellen (das hatten wir schon!). Ich möchte einen gesunden, starken Bestand an einheimischen Bachforellenstämmen. Doch wie kann ein solcher aufgebaut werden?

Dazu will ich mal kurz die Situation im Erzgebirge schildern:

1. Viele Flüsse sind durch Querverbauungen (es gibt in Sachsen 299 Kleinwasserkraftwerke!!!! :r) nahezu zerstört!
Dadurch gibt es kaum noch geeignete Habitate zur Reproduktion!

2. Besetzt werden, wie gesagt, nur Bf 0.
Diese dienen m. E. nach nur als Futter für die wenigen verbliebenen Forellen, etc.! 
Sinnvoll wäre doch eher der Besatz mit Bf 1-2. Natürlich regionaler Stämme!

3. Der Kormoraneinfall war im letzten Winter so stark wie nie zuvor! Selbst bis in die höherlagigen Regionen sind die Kormorane eingefallen.

4. Die Fänge sind katastrophal! Man fängt selbst kaum noch untermaßige Forellen. Die ehemals sehr guten Äschenbestände sind nahezu zusammengebrochen (Hochwasser, Kormoran!).

5. Es gibt viele sog. "grüne Strecken" an denen man nach den Regeln der Salmonidenangelgewässer mit der allgemeinen Angelberechtigung fischen darf! Dort werden von den "Kochtopfanglern" die wenigen Forellen (auch untermaßig) entnommen.

Die Salmo-Gewässer kann man für einen Mehrbeitrag von 80 € befischen.
Ich meine viel zu wenig, um sinnvolle und auch teure 
Besatzmaßnahmen einzuleiten.

Dies macht aber nur Sinn, wenn ich den Fluss renaturiere (Rückbau der Querverbauungen), entsprechende Kontrollen durchführe, die Kormoranbestände drastisch reduziere und vor allem die Entnahmebestimmungen verschärfe.


----------



## Tisie (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo Anguilla,

die Situation im Erzgebirge mit der großen Anzahl an Kleinwasserkraftwerken und dem starken Kormoraneinfall kann man sicher nicht direkt mit unseren Verhältnissen im Tiefland vergleichen, wobei unsere Gewässer teilweise auch stark unter dem Kormoran gelitten haben (z.B. die Plane). Wenn sich die Bedingungen am und im Gewässer mit aller Kraft nicht ändern lassen, ist der Besatz mit größeren Forellen im Frühjahr vielleicht die einzige Möglichkeit, um das Gewässer überhaupt für die Angelfischerei zu erhalten. Aber bei uns kann man ja was ändern, wenn man will.

@Schleuse:



			
				Schleuse schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema Besatz wird es immer unterschiedliche Meinungen geben,
> der eine möchte ab und zu was fangen und der andere hätte gerne naturbelassene Gewässer...|kopfkrat


Das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus ... das Problem ist nur - wie Torsten schon geschrieben hat - daß es bez. der Gewässer des Nuthesystems anscheinend eine sehr starke und einflußreiche Lobby mit Befürwortern der aktuellen Besatzpolitik gibt und diesen Leuten geht es offensichtlich nicht darum, den Fischbestand vordergründig durch Verbesserung des Lebensraumes und Besatz mit selbstgezogenen, brandenburger Bachforellensetzlingen zu stützen. Vielmehr sollen möglichst viele Fische in die Kühltruhe wandern - schließlich will man ja auch was fangen für seinen Beitrag. Und das funktioniert an einem begradigten und strukturarmen Flußlauf mit frischbesetzten, fangfähigen und dummen Forellen natürlich wunderbar.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Mühle (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Sehr schöner Bericht und sehr schöne Fische!

Petri und Weiter so!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## t.z. (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Der DAV ist so pervers das die 2 Wochen vor der Saison Forellen (in Größen zwischen 32-40cm) besetzten,



Ist meines Wissens nicht legal. Solltet ihr mal checken. Hier bei uns schreibt die Fischreibehörde Besatz mit Brutfischen vor. Ich würde mich an die Fischereibehörde und die Verbandsgemeinde wenden und nachfragen. Die Besatztmassnahmen müssen angemeldet werden und werden in der Regel auch von einer Amtsperson begleitet, zumindest Stichprobenweise. Ab da eine Nachfrage eines Bürgers vorliegt schauen die natürlich ganz genau hin.


----------



## Karstein (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Petri Heil zum gelungenen Saison-Auftakt, Herr Nachbar! #6

Und das gleich um die Ecke von der Hauptstadt, ist wirklich ein schönes Flüsschen.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## torstenhtr (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hi Thomas,

Die Idee ist gut, ich werd mal unseren Sportwart drauf ansetzen. Vermutl. hängt es aber stark davon ab, wie das jeweilige Fischereigesetz umgesetzt wird.

Leider werden viele Gewässer hier ziemlich halbherzig bewirtschaftet, z.B. wenn besetzt wird kippen die wirklich alle Forellen an wenigen Stelle ab. Mein Kumpel hat mal mit dem Besitzer vom Forellenpuff gesprochen (der an der Nuthe sich befindet) und der hat sich halb krank gelacht wie unprofessionell der DAV besetzt hat.

Unser Gewässerwart wollte auch mitmachen beim Besatz eines anderen Salmonidengewässers, aber die wollen sich anscheinent nicht in die Karten gucken lassen. 

Prinzipiell müsste man aber vor allem die Regelungen verschärfen - Entnahme von 5 Forellen pro Tag ist einfach nicht zeitgemäss, es muss ja kein Catch & Release sein aber man sollte es auf 1-2 pro Tag begrenzen. Zudem gibt es so gut wie *keine* Kontrolle. Ich wäre auch für eine Erhöhung des Kartenpreises, so könnte man die reinen Kochtopffischer abschrecken, wenn im Endeffekt mehr für die Gewässer getan wird (momentan kostet die Jahreskarte 50 Euro, Salmonidenbesatz wird mit Sicherheit auch von Mitgliedern mit subventioniert die keine Salmokarte besitzen).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Tisie (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hallo Torsten,



			
				torstenhtr schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell müsste man aber vor allem die Regelungen verschärfen - Entnahme von 5 Forellen pro Tag ist einfach nicht zeitgemäss, es muss ja kein Catch & Release sein aber man sollte es auf 1-2 pro Tag begrenzen. Zudem gibt es so gut wie *keine* Kontrolle. Ich wäre auch für eine Erhöhung des Kartenpreises, so könnte man die reinen Kochtopffischer abschrecken, wenn im Endeffekt mehr für die Gewässer getan wird (momentan kostet die Jahreskarte 50 Euro, Salmonidenbesatz wird mit Sicherheit auch von Mitgliedern mit subventioniert die keine Salmokarte besitzen).
> 
> Bis dann..
> Torsten


das sehe ich genauso! |good: 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Schleuse (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Durfte ich doch heute Morgen durch Zufall miterleben wie ein Fischtransport-LKW 
mit der Aufschrift "Fischzucht Rhön-Forelle" ans Wasser fährt, 
und die ihn begleitenden Sportfreunde dann Forellen in die Nuthe schütteten...#t

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum an diesem Abschnitt kaum jemand angelt, wo es dort sonst relativ gut besucht ist...|kopfkrat
Denke mal das wird sich ab Morgen ändern...|uhoh:

Krass...!!!#d


----------



## lorenz1980 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Gestern an der Nuthe...*

Hey miteinander,

da ich meinen Fischereischein erst im Oktober mache, habe ich mal eine Frage zu der Nuthe im Allgemeinen und den SalmoStrecken im Speziellen:
(a) Bekomme ich eine Tageskarte für die Nuthe? Wenn ja und zu welchem Preis? [Fischereiabgabemarke 2009 vorhanden]
(b) Wenn ich solch eine Tageskarte habe, muss ich mich von den SalmoStrecken fernhalten, richtig? Ist das vor Ort irgendwie ausgeschildert oder muss ich selber "erkennen", wo ich randarf und wo nicht?!

Danke


----------

